# is mct oil coconut oil the same



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

im looking at buying one been on google for the ages

trying to figer it out

some much conflicting stuff

i was reading some thing like mct is made out of coconut?

can you guys help

and how much do poploe take because its high in stat fats

how do yous use it in your diets?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

It refers to the length of the fatty acid in the triglyceride. And coconut oil is a saturated fat. But behaves different from your standard saturated fats. Use like regular 'good fats' but make sure you still get omega 3 EPA and DHA


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> It refers to the length of the fatty acid in the triglyceride. And coconut oil is a saturated fat. But behaves different from your standard saturated fats. Use like regular 'good fats' but make sure you still get omega 3 EPA and DHA


x2


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> It refers to the length of the fatty acid in the triglyceride. And coconut oil is a saturated fat. But behaves different from your standard saturated fats. Use like regular 'good fats' but make sure you still get omega 3 EPA and DHA


so which is a better choice

sorry a bit of a noob to coconut oil

what EPA and DHA mean?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought a big tub of 100% coconut oil from sainsburys for like £1.50 mate. Just like too add, i bought some blue dragon cononut cream. OMG that stuff tastes amazing!!

Just had 125ml of it mixed with whey/double cream lol. It only has 1.8g carbs per 100ml and 20g fat. Can't wait to cook chicken with it tomoz.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

EPA is the omega 3 that is involved in anti inflammatory responses etc, and DHA is abundant in the brain, need I say anymore. They are the type of omega 3 found in most animal sources, but fish is easiest. ALA is the omega 3 you get in plant sources and are made into the EPA and DHA your body uses, but at a conversion of only 5% ish, for men, and a little more for women. ALA is a shorter chain fatty acid that needs to be made into the longer chain fatty acids EPA and DHA  I am going to eat now, but have written something on omega 3 that I will post at some point.

GS


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> EPA is the omega 3 that is involved in anti inflammatory responses etc, and DHA is abundant in the brain, need I say anymore. They are the type of omega 3 found in most animal sources, but fish is easiest. ALA is the omega 3 you get in plant sources and are made into the EPA and DHA your body uses, but at a conversion of only 5% ish, for men, and a little more for women. ALA is a shorter chain fatty acid that needs to be into the longer chain fatty acids EPA and DHA  I am going to eat now, but have written something on omega 3 that I will post at some point.
> 
> GS


Great post mate

Reps


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> I bought a big tub of 100% coconut oil from sainsburys for like £1.50 mate. Just like too add, i bought some blue dragon cononut cream. OMG that stuff tastes amazing!!
> 
> Just had 125ml of it mixed with whey/double cream lol. It only has 1.8g carbs per 100ml and 20g fat. Can't wait to cook chicken with it tomoz.


read some where that it has to be Virgin Coconut Oil which cost more other wise its proccessed so your not geting all the health benefits



Greenspin said:


> EPA is the omega 3 that is involved in anti inflammatory responses etc, and DHA is abundant in the brain, need I say anymore. They are the type of omega 3 found in most animal sources, but fish is easiest. ALA is the omega 3 you get in plant sources and are made into the EPA and DHA your body uses, but at a conversion of only 5% ish, for men, and a little more for women. ALA is a shorter chain fatty acid that needs to be made into the longer chain fatty acids EPA and DHA  I am going to eat now, but have written something on omega 3 that I will post at some point.
> 
> GS


thanks


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Not sure mate but it's 100% coconut oil. Tastes good too


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Coconut oil I use-

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/coconpure


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

going to order these works out cheaper mate

free shiping to

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002DFHGUM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3GO36F4E5G7VM


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

coconut oil is approximately 65% MCT content from what I've read.

http://www.ironscience.co.uk/fats/mctoil.html do pure MCT if that's what ya after


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

so how much do you get in that bottle?? dosent say on the site

i found this works out alot more than coconut oil

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001QLKEXU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=ACB4OZ71P3ZTY

not sure which one to start useing

what do you guys think


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Coconut oil has a mix of different fatty acids and, as xpower states, about 65% of those are medium chain saturated fats.

The good thing about MCT and SCT (short chain) fats is that they do not need to be metabolised in the liver the same way as longer chain fatty acids such as most fats from meat. The missing of this stage of fat metabolism means that MCTs and SCTs do not have such a negative effect upon cholesterol, do less potential damage to insulin sensitivity, and are more likely to be used for quick energy than stored as fat compared to the longer chain fats.

As Greenspin says there are no essential MCT's, and these fats should not be used to replace EFA's, but as saturated fats go they are the healthiest kind and are usually a good inclusion in just about everyones diet.

People often argue, rightly in many ways, that saturated fats are not at all unhealthy and that the media has this it wrong in saying they are... this is kind of true, but it does depend very upon the type of saturated fat and the quantity. In other words a diet high in saturated fats dominated by MCTs might well be ok, but an equal amount of saturated fats high in long chain saturated fats is far less likely to be.

Personally, while I think both coconut oil and an isolated MCT oils are equally good, I'd say that to make the most optimum use of each would involve using them differently - coconut oil for use as the main saturated fat in cooking, whilst MCT oil as a non carb quick energy source.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Coconut oil has a mix of different fatty acids and, as xpower states, about 65% of those are medium chain saturated fats.
> 
> The good thing about MCT and SCT (short chain) fats is that they do not need to be metabolised in the liver the same way as longer chain fatty acids such as most fats from meat. The missing of this stage of fat metabolism means that MCTs and SCTs do not have such a negative effect upon cholesterol, do less potential damage to insulin sensitivity, and are more likely to be used for quick energy than stored as fat compared to the longer chain fats.
> 
> ...


Another outstanding post fella reps


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Coconut oil has a mix of different fatty acids and, as xpower states, about 65% of those are medium chain saturated fats.
> 
> The good thing about MCT and SCT (short chain) fats is that they do not need to be metabolised in the liver the same way as longer chain fatty acids such as most fats from meat. The missing of this stage of fat metabolism means that MCTs and SCTs do not have such a negative effect upon cholesterol, do less potential damage to insulin sensitivity, and are more likely to be used for quick energy than stored as fat compared to the longer chain fats.
> 
> ...


thanks really good post


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

s3_abv said:


> I bought a big tub of 100% coconut oil from sainsburys for like £1.50 mate. Just like too add, i bought some blue dragon cononut cream. OMG that stuff tastes amazing!!
> 
> Just had 125ml of it mixed with whey/double cream lol. It only has 1.8g carbs per 100ml and 20g fat. Can't wait to cook chicken with it tomoz.


i would check it is Virgin coconut oil if it is not then it has no health benefits coconut oil is known for, i made the mistake of buying a cheap coconut oil from an asian shop once and then searched about it and ended up throwing it away.



totalwar said:


> read some where that it has to be Virgin Coconut Oil which cost more other wise its proccessed so your not geting all the health benefits
> 
> thanks


correct mate



Dtlv74 said:


> Coconut oil has a mix of different fatty acids and, as xpower states, about 65% of those are medium chain saturated fats.
> 
> The good thing about MCT and SCT (short chain) fats is that they do not need to be metabolised in the liver the same way as longer chain fatty acids such as most fats from meat. The missing of this stage of fat metabolism means that MCTs and SCTs do not have such a negative effect upon cholesterol, do less potential damage to insulin sensitivity, and are more likely to be used for quick energy than stored as fat compared to the longer chain fats.
> 
> ...


good post mate and the exact reason Coconut oil is my main source of fats....


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

ok guys got virgin coconut oil(3tubs460g each) and mct oil

i eat about a 100gram of a day use olivi, oil almond oil, walnut oil, peanut butter

i think i am going to keep it mixed up on which ones i use so say 2 tablespoons of coco oil a day the rest from the list above

as pscarb do you use any uther fats in your diet

like Omeaga 3?

love the taste of the coco oil


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Wel i'm using orgainc virgin coconut oilf rom H&B and the taste diffrence is unreal compared to the cheap stuff i bought! It tastes awesome when used for frying, and i can just eat it from the spoon too lol.

H&B have it on offer for half price at the moment and it's a steal at £6 a 500g tub!!


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

i got mine from amazon 19.99 for 3 460g tubs

so works out the same

i would buy from there when it gos back up

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...A3GO36F4E5G7VM

check it out


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice link mate. Is that organic/virgin tho?


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

its virgin cold pressed

i got 3 tubs of it good stuff love it


----------

